
Algorithm Visualizer – Knight's tour problem - avinassh
http://algo-visualizer.jasonpark.me/#path=backtracking/knight%27s_tour/basic
======
ssriram
Poetic Summarizer:

If you are more inclined to Sanskrit :-)

verse 1: each syllable is placed on a square in sequence. verse 2: each
syllable provides the answer to the knight's tour.

929\. sThirAgasAm sadhArADhyA vihathAkathathAmathA sathpAdhukE! sarAsA mA
rangarAjapadham naya

930\. sThithA samayarAjathpA gatharA mAdhakE gavi dhuranhasAm samnathAdhA
sAdhyAthApakarAsarA

see:
[http://www.ibiblio.org/sripedia/ebooks/vdesikan/rps/knight.h...](http://www.ibiblio.org/sripedia/ebooks/vdesikan/rps/knight.html)

------
bogomipz
This is neat.

There is something similar if you are more inclined towards python:

[https://pyalgoviz.appspot.com/](https://pyalgoviz.appspot.com/)

~~~
rm999
>To edit, run, save, and share algorithm visualitions at PyAlgoViz, we need to
know who you are. [Sign in with Google]

Looks really cool, but no thanks :/

~~~
bogomipz
That's definitely turn off I agree, it says that the reason is if you need
want to edit or upload. I agree though that for read-only you shouldn't need
to auth. There TOS is are fine though if you read it. Also the person behind
this a Google employee so i don't think theres necessarily anything nefarious
going on. This is the OSCON talk he gave on the project a while back:

[https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/oscon-
amsterd...](https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/oscon-
amsterdam-2015/9781491928028/part57.html)

------
phasmantistes
Why does running the simulation with N>6 cause a stack overflow? In this naive
implementation, the deepest the recursion stack can be is N^2 cells, which for
(e.g.) 7 is only 49 cells deep. That shouldn't be enough to cause a stack
overflow, even in a js interpreter like this.

------
mtrn
Knights tour was one of the earliest Java programs we wrote at the university.
Fun times, even found an old jar with some cool Swing visuals:
[http://i.imgur.com/6Q5ODT2.mp4](http://i.imgur.com/6Q5ODT2.mp4)

------
catnaroek
Doesn't visualizing algorithms actually get in the way, when what you actually
need to do is reason about them abstractly?

~~~
gjm11
If you need to reason about something abstractly, visualizing it is an
excellent first step because it helps build intuition for what's going on.

Your brain has billions of neurons dedicated to making sense of visual data.
It's good to use them.

